# CTF´s in NRW und NRW-Cup (2005)



## asc09 (20. Februar 2005)

06.03.05 NRW-Cup: RSV Schwalbe Oelde 1920 e.V., www.rsv-schwalbe-oelde.de
02.04.05 CTF: RSV Grefrath 1961 e.V., www.rsv-grefrath.de
24.04.05 CTF: SV Essen-Steele 1911 e.V., www.ruhrpottbiker.de
15.05.05 CTF: SV 1924 Nöthen e.V., www.svnoethen.de
22.05.05 NRW-Cup: SC Hagen-Wildewiese, www.sc-hagen-wildewiese.de
26.05.05 CTF: RSV Tempo Lieme 1904 e.V., www.rsv-tempo-lieme.de
29.05.05 NRW-Cup: Shark Attack Saalhausen, www.mtb-sharkattack.de
03.06.05 - 05.06.05 Bike-Festival Willingen, www.willingen.upsolutmv.com
05.06.05 CTF: Warsteiner All Terrain Team e.V.  
25.06.05 - 26.06.05 NRW-Cup: DJK RS Grafschaft e.V., www.djk-grafschaft.de
02.07.05 - 03.07.05 NRW-Cup: Velo Solingen e.V., www.velo-solingen.de
02.07.05 CTF/Marathon: ASC 09 Dortmund, www.asc09mtb.de
21.08.05 NRW-Cup: RC Lübbecke 04 e.V., www.rc-luebbecke04.de
11.09.05 NRW-Cup: RSG Hönne-Ruhr e.V., www.rsg-hr.de
17.09.05 CTF: RSV Sundern e.V., www.rsv-sundern.de
18.09.05 CTF: DJK Adler 07 Bottrop e.V., www.radler07.de
24.09.05 CTF: Düsseldorfer RSV 1911/12 e.V., www.rsv1911-12.de
25.09.05 CTF: Warsteiner All Terrain Team e.V.


----------



## Pevloc (20. Februar 2005)

Fehler: In Solingen gibts keinen NRW-Cup! Da gibt dieses Jahr kein Rennen!

06.03. Oelde
22.05. Sundern-Hagen
29.05. Saalhausen
25./26.06. Grafschaft
20./21.08. Lübbecke
18.09. Menden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asc09 (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Pevloc,

sorry, Du hast vollkommen Recht.

Hier sind die Termine für den NRW-Cup 2005:

06.03. Oelde: www.rsv-schwalbe-oelde.de
22.05. Sundern-Hagen: www.sc-hagen-wildewiese.de
29.05. Saalhausen: www.mtb-sharkattack.de
25./26.06. Grafschaft: www.djk-grafschaft.de
20./21.08. Lübbecke: www.rc-luebbecke04.de
18.09. Menden: www.rsg-hr.de

Die Anmedungen erfolgen über: www.malkmus-timing.de

Hier sind die Termine für die CTF`s (Country-Touren-Fahren) in NRW 2005:

02.04.05 CTF: RSV Grefrath 1961 e.V., www.rsv-grefrath.de
24.04.05 CTF: SV Essen-Steele 1911 e.V., www.ruhrpottbiker.de
15.05.05 CTF: SV 1924 Nöthen e.V., www.svnoethen.de
26.05.05 CTF: RSV Tempo Lieme 1904 e.V., www.rsv-tempo-lieme.de
05.06.05 CTF: Warsteiner All Terrain Team e.V. 
02.07.05 CTF/Marathon: ASC 09 Dortmund, www.asc09mtb.de
17.09.05 CTF: RSV Sundern e.V., www.rsv-sundern.de
18.09.05 CTF: DJK Adler 07 Bottrop e.V., www.radler07.de
24.09.05 CTF: Düsseldorfer RSV 1911/12 e.V., www.rsv1911-12.de
25.09.05 CTF: Warsteiner All Terrain Team e.V.


----------

